# bsnmp vs. net-mgmt/net-smtp



## ondra_knezour (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I am going to implement some kind of remote control of various devices (from servers to embedded routers) and looking for some recommendations/references.

I googled for differences between $SUBJ., but only discussion thread (named as this one) I found stated, that net-mgmt/net-snmp supports more MIBs than bsnmpd.

Are there any cons/pros (excluding bsnmpd is in base system), any interesting experiences, recommendations or recommended reading on this theme?


----------



## phoenix (Apr 26, 2010)

bsnmpd is geared toward FreeBSD systems.  net-snmpd is more generic.  bsnmpd has MIBs that properly detect/report system data for FreeBSD systems.  Generic net-snmpd doesn't always find things "the FreeBSD way".


----------

